# Why are only some accidents investigated?



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I am wondering how do police officers determine when an accident needs to be investigated?
On this site SCI Filter MA only has 10 reports, but under CA there appears to be over 40 reports. Most are accidents with fatalities and some without in MA. Also one accident was investigated a year after it occurred. Is this normal practice? And how come so few accidents are investigated?

So pretty much I am wondering are only fatalities investigated or accidents are investigated by random selection or just based on if their is an accident investigation officer is available?

And for this particular case CA03058 with no fatalities found under MA why did it take almost a year for an accident investigation to begin and why would anyone even spend time to investigate it no died a year later? Would the drivers no they are being investigated? Wouldn't the totaled cars also be salvaged or repaired by then?

Out of curiosity how common are car accidents (with airbag deployment). Daily about how accidents with airbag deployments to officers see across this state? sometime it seems like no one got in an accident like today and other times it feels like every one had a crash like last week I saw 4 accidents in 1 week!


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Which newspaper do you work for?


----------



## CLOWN PATROL (May 25, 2009)

sounds like a reporter to me


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

There are alot of if's in your questions. First of, from the SCI Website linked 
_Agency procedure for release, accuracy and security of research data collected under the SCI program prohibit the dissemination of any information collected, assembled, derived or computed until all conditions of data gathering and reporting, case completeness, quality control and privacy have been completed. The cases available through the SCI web query system have met these conditions. _
Therefore there are many specific criteria that accident investigations have to meet to be on this site and represent only a SMALL fraction of the accident investigations that go on.

For the most part I would say accidents that get reconstronstructed (investigated) include serious personal injury/fatality, commercial motor vehicles, and very signifigant property damage. Policies vary by department; some will send an officer to a fender bender to help exchange information and others (larger cities) will not respond unless there is injury or another problem (no license, poss. drunk, etc.).
So I would say there are 100+ minor collisions in the state per day and maybe hmm 2-4 serious injury accidents per day. Of course some days there will be 2 and some 15. Most of them do not make the news. You'd be amazed how often people will roll a vehicle over on the highway then pop out without even a scrape (and to think some people still don't wear seatbelts).


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

WTF are you talking about?

And register for the damn site.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

My head is spinning from just trying to figure out what the fuck he is talking about.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

WTF was that idiot trying to say? My head hurts after reading that post.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

unregistered, did you ever think about this....

if a police officer is on the scene of a *traffic collision*, he/she is going to be doing some investigating no matter what...someone needs to assign a '1' to a vehicle on the report...even if it's minor (ie. no report) a prudent officer is investigating the world around them 100%, and therefore would investigate the paint swap for S's&G's if nothing else

i wonder if you were involved in the year old TC and are concerned they may find your illegal oanda operation in the back room


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Panda*, not oanda (whatever that is)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I only investigate accidents after I have my coffee and or after I have my dinner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Investigate accidents?

We're too busy feeding at the public trough, working lucrative details and cashing our obscenely bloated paychecks, courtesy of the Quinn Bill, to bother with investigating accidents.

There you go, Scoop.....I wrote your opening paragraph for you.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

c: Please just register... I honestly dont care how stupid ur thread is... providing you register like everyone else!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> I am wondering how do police officers determine when an accident needs to be investigated?
> On this site SCI Filter MA only has 10 reports, but under CA there appears to be over 40 reports. Most are accidents with fatalities and some without in MA. Also one accident was investigated a year after it occurred. Is this normal practice? And how come so few accidents are investigated?
> 
> So pretty much I am wondering are only fatalities investigated or accidents are investigated by random selection or just based on if their is an accident investigation officer is available?
> ...


I was going to read your post, but then decided my time was better spent watching this:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4"]YouTube- Charlie : Candy Mountain[/nomedia]


----------



## po-904 (Jan 10, 2005)

Perhaps you should try asking one simple question in plain English at a time (and registering, of course)....maybe you'd actually get something that even closely resembles whatever answering your looking for!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

PBiddy35 said:


> There are alot of if's in your questions. First of, from the SCI Website linked
> _Agency procedure for release, accuracy and security of research data collected under the SCI program prohibit the dissemination of any information collected, assembled, derived or computed until all conditions of data gathering and reporting, case completeness, quality control and privacy have been completed. The cases available through the SCI web query system have met these conditions. _
> Therefore there are many specific criteria that accident investigations have to meet to be on this site and represent only a SMALL fraction of the accident investigations that go on.
> 
> ...


Why are you answering the questions of an unregistered user?


----------

